

Open Source in Enterprise - onk
http://workforpizza.com/posts/open-source-in-enterprise/
Sorry for just barfing this one out. I'm most curious about whether distinctions are made between back-end code and front end code. What type of org do you manage or work in and what are/are there policies?
======
onk
Sorry for just barfing this out. I'm most curious about whether distinctions
are made between back end or "infrastructure" code and "application" code.
What type of org do you manage or work in and what are/are there policies?

